# E90.ENG, DDE7N47, help needed please



## scoff (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello, looking for some help please. I've been reading and searching posts and haven't found the answer so apologies if I've missed it somewhere. I've installed INPA 5.0.6 keeping my original 5.0.2 scripts etc which are all in English. I'm running EDIABAS 7.3.0.
I've downloaded the sp daten files for E89 of sp daten v54 because I am hoping to use this for my 2011 E90 LCI 320D M Sport which has the N47 engine. I'm hoping to use INPA simply for diagnostics, while learning about NCSExpert to do some simple coding. 

The problem I'm having is that neither the E87 or E90 menu's in INPA contain the DDE for my N47 engine. Now I've read several threads where people have added an extra line in the E90.ENG file in INPA\CFGDAT to include DDE7N47,DDE 7.0 for N47, and got hold of the N47.IPO files and placed in the ECU folder and/or SGDAT folder, but still haven't managed to get it to work on their LCI E90 N47 engine, as they are faced with G-MOTOR.GRP errors. 

Does INPA simply not work with the E90 LCI N47 engine even after updating the folders? Would it be better to look at Rheingold instead purely for diagnostics? I haven't tried NSCExpert yet but i understand that shouldn't have any problems as the daten files are up to date. I just seem to be going round in circles with the info out there and would rather put the time into learning about Rheingold instead if INPA is a bi of a dead end for my particular year/engine. Thanks for any help,
Scott


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

G_motor.grp is for F-Series and D-motor.grp is for E-Series.
If you have all the needed files then just use the auto identification script in the engine menu.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

Check with this, if not work i can mod scritp.
https://mega.co.nz/#!bRNjmLBR!INddPmVa8VHrovA6hb5zg7F4WTIqUtMkD59hIyeO7Kw

add in E90.eng ENTRY= DDE7XN47_ALL.ipo, ALL DDE 7.x N47,


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

ruben_17non said:


> Check with this, if not work i can mod scritp.
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!bRNjmLBR!INddPmVa8VHrovA6hb5zg7F4WTIqUtMkD59hIyeO7Kw
> 
> add in E90.eng ENTRY= DDE7XN47_ALL.ipo, ALL DDE 7.x N47,


Hi, mine N47 is with D70BX7A0 DME, do you have related ipo file for itThanks!!


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

Check this for D70BX7A0 script is for N47 and B47 F-Series
https://mega.co.nz/#!GcdgyCiK!oEwvvxqOy-oUvqHI4Kss3AhI9bZropLgg0-ZNx6mKJQ

Add line: ENTRY= N47TUDSPRO, ALL DDE 7.x N47 and B47,


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks ! Will try tomorrow !


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Works like a charm! thanks a lot!


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

While doing the engine check by INPA, I was accidentally called a page that contain info of absolute engine time (it was display in German but I believe this should be what it mean in English ) , I believe that timer is actually contain the total time since the engine was build , but I was never remember how I get this page, can any INPA expert teach me how can I get that page displayed, Thanks in advance!


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

I remember in the same page, it also contain the highest RPM ever reached in the engine history, can someone share how to get to that page by INPA ? Thanks a lot!


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Where can I get English version of INPA? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

ruben_17non said:


> Check this for D70BX7A0 script is for N47 and B47 F-Series
> https://mega.co.nz/#!GcdgyCiK!oEwvvxqOy-oUvqHI4Kss3AhI9bZropLgg0-ZNx6mKJQ
> 
> Add line: ENTRY= N47TUDSPRO, ALL DDE 7.x N47 and B47,


Hi Ruben, Thanks for your kindly support, do you have this IPO file that with English version? Thanks again!


----------



## scoff (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks Ruben, you're a star and it worked like a charm 
Really appreciate your help sorting that, hopefully others will find this thread if they have the same problem.


----------



## scoff (Aug 26, 2010)

ingenieur said:


> G_motor.grp is for F-Series and D-motor.grp is for E-Series.
> If you have all the needed files then just use the auto identification script in the engine menu.


Thanks for clarifying that, that makes sense now. Just one thing, I can't seem to find the auto identification script in the engine menu, wondering if it's possibly missing form my install? I don't suppose you have a screenshot of the menu in question do you?


----------



## e90_james (Mar 13, 2016)

im having the same problem, im currently installing INPA 5.06 and going from there.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

The link above no longer valid, Ruben, could you please kindly upload them again? Thanks!


----------



## LCPdude (May 3, 2018)

Hi, can someone kindly help provide a link to DDE7XN47_ALL.ipo and any related files? Thanks!


----------



## wursti (Jan 4, 2019)

Yeah, i'm also looking for it. Would be very nice.


----------



## miezuu (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi, please help provide a link to DDE7XN47_ALL.ipo ? Thanks!


----------



## carman101 (Aug 31, 2020)

hi has anyone got a link to DDE7XN47_ALL.ipo or d71n47b0 engine?


----------



## Wayne.kerwin (Sep 14, 2020)

Hi guys has anyone had any luck yet at all dde7n47.ipo


----------

